
Doomsday Clock Now at 100 Seconds to Midnight - Y_Y
https://thebulletin.org/2020/01/press-release-it-is-now-100-seconds-to-midnight/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22128462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22128462).

